# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  ما هو مصير الكليات ؟

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*** توجه لضم كليات جامعة البلقاء خارج العاصمة عمان والسلط لهيئة التعليم التقني
*** أكاديميون : الهيئة ستحول الأسات1ذة في تلك الكليات الى عاطلين عن العمل


علي العزام – علمت عمون من مصادر أكاديمية مطلعة بأن مجلس أمناء جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيi قد نسب الى مجلس التعليم العالي بفصل كليات الجامعة الواقعة خارج العاصمة عمان ومركز الجامعة في السلط وذلك لضمها الى هيئة التعليم التقني والتي من المتوقع أن يتم استحدثها خلال الأشهر القليلة القادمة .

ويأتي استحداث هذه الهيئة وفقا لخطة الوزارة والتي تم مباركتها من قبل جلالة الملك في شباط الماضي . حيث كان رؤساء الجامعات الرسيمة قد طرحوا في الخطة التنفيذية للإستراتيجية الوطنية للتعليم العالي انشاء هيئة تعنى بالتعليم التقني تطرح برامج للتعليم التقني والمهني ضمن برامج الدبلوم المتوسط .

وفي حال إقرار هذا الفصل من قبل التعليم العالي فإن كليات الحصن واربد وعجلون والكرك والشوبك و معان والعقبة الجامعية ستؤول الى هيئة التعليم التقني والتي ستقتصر برامجها على برامج الدبلوم لسنة واحدة وسنتين وثلاث سنوات فيما لن يسمح للهيئة بمنح برامج بكالوريوس على الإطلاق .

وسيكون للهيئة نظام خاص بأعضاء هيئة التدريس والإداريين بحيث يختلف عما هو موجود في الجامعات الأردنية بحيث يكون لهذه الهيئات خصوصية التدريب التقني والفني فيما لن يكون هناك ترقيات ورتب أكاديمية .

وتتطلع وزارة التعليم العالي من خلال هذه الهيئة توجيه الطلبة نحو القطاعات الإنتاجية من خلال البرامج التي يحتاج اليها سوق العمل خاصة وأن وزير التعليم العالي الدكتور وليد المعاني يسعى لإقناع الحكومة بإحداث تغييرات في نظام الخدمة المدنية بإعطاء حملة الدبلوم مزيدا من المكتسبات وتعديل أنظمة تعيينهم وترقياتهم حتى يصبح هناك اقبال على مثل هذ البرامج وكان مجلس التعليم العالي قد أقر في وقت سابق عددا من القررات لتسهيل عملية التجسير بحيث فتح آفاق أكبر لطلبة الدبلوم من خلال الغاء شرط مدة السبع سنوات من تاريخ الحصول على الشامل وإمكانية التجسير في أي جامعة خاصة أو حكومية وعلى كافة البرامج العادية والموازية والسماح لكل من حصل على 68 فما فوق فرصة التجسير .

من جانب آخر اكد اكاديميون ل عمون ان هذا لأمر ليس بالسهولة وأنه من غير المنطقي إجبار الطلبة على دراسة الدبلوم فهذا أمر يتعارض مع مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص مبينين أن هناك مشكلة كبيرة ستظهر في حال تنفيذ مشروع الهيئة تتمثل بمستقبل العاملين في الكليات التي ستتبع للهيئة حيث أن هذه الكليات تحوي اساتذة من رتب أكاديمية مختلفة وسيكون أمر الحاقهم بجامعات أخرى بالغ الصعوبة خاصة في ظل معايير التعيين التي تختلف من جامعة الى أخرى .

ويتساءل الأكاديميون عن جدوى وجود أساتذة مشاركون في كليات سيكون هدفها الأساسي التأهيل والتعليم التقني بالاضافة الى ان مستقبل آلاف من الطلبة على مقاعد الدراسة سيكون محل تساؤل وترقب.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

راحت علينا يا كبير بس يسلموا إيديك

----------

